# Facebook in real life



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2008)

[yt]nrlSkU0TFLs[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2008)

That's why I hate Facebook.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 4, 2008)

Funny.  Food for thought!


----------



## Josh (May 6, 2008)

Hahahaha.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 8, 2008)

Sadly, that is funny. It's also why I'm really selective of my friends on Facebook.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 12, 2008)

Roflmao!


----------

